# urgent help needed on NIE probs



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi im in a terrible panic - we moving to spain in 3 weeks and estate agent said she could "arrange" nie and has tried to get appointment with police and they just say cant be done anything like that quickly.

Purchase must be made by june 5 or I lose deposit I paid (in theory).

is there ANY way we can get it done quickly?

what about online sites that you pay extra for ?

we still in UK and agent has been trying to do this in spain


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Getting appointments at national police stations in areas where there is a large British population has been a problem for a few months, reportedly, because of a surge in applications to register as residents due to Brexit.

As you're still in the UK you could try contacting the Spanish Consulate in either London or Edinburgh

Consulates in the UK

and see if you can make at appointment with them to present your application. You will need to download and complete form EX15. I am not sure if it can be done within 3 weeks (will depend on the availability of appointments) but the quicker you ask them, the better.

I'm sure there was a thread on the forum not too long ago describing the process of obtaining an NIE in the UK, from someone who had done it, I will try to find it.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Getting appointments at national police stations in areas where there is a large British population has been a problem for a few months, reportedly, because of a surge in applications to register as residents due to Brexit.
> 
> As you're still in the UK you could try contacting the Spanish Consulate in either London or Edinburgh
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn.

Well no appointments at Embassy until June so we stuffed.....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I hope someone else has an alternative suggestion.

I did find the previous thread, it was longer ago than I thought, but don't suppose it will be much use now. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...spain/1013018-london-consulate-nie-story.html


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope someone else has an alternative suggestion.
> 
> I did find the previous thread, it was longer ago than I thought, but don't suppose it will be much use now.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...spain/1013018-london-consulate-nie-story.html


If can still just "turn up" (post is 2016) that's quite useful actually, we 30 mins by tube from central london


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

When applying for just an NIE when in Spain, it must be done in the area where you are staying. 

Thus I suggest you search to find an office where you can get an appointment for when you want it. I am sure you will be able to find an office where that can be done, even within 24 hours. 

The certificate is sometimes issued on the day of application or at the most within a couple of days

Now here is the trick. 

Having made the appointment you can stay the night before in a hostal or hotel in the area where the police office is, or even just pick one and say that is where you are staying. 

This might help

TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE POLICE FOR NIE, E.U. Citizen registration, etc.

As you go through you will find links to the application forms and the payment, at any bank, form 

.• GO TO https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/ 

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE the province where your are living/ staying 

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

e.g. “policía certificado de residente o no residente” (that includes NIE application) 


• ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. if you have an NIE show that, if not then show your passport number 

• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: The one that covers the area where you are living - staying 

• CHOOSE APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM

• You must PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, And take it with you to the police station

You can find info here in english about completing the EX15

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Juan C said:


> When applying for just an NIE when in Spain, it must be done in the area where you are staying.
> 
> Thus I suggest you search to find an office where you can get an appointment for when you want it. I am sure you will be able to find an office where that can be done, even within 24 hours.
> 
> ...



Juan thats really useful thanks - translation too is great


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

update Juan - I asked wife and she said Agent there (acting for us) used above link but:-

Viola: Yes but there were no appts
Viola: She made appt 150 km away

seems crazy busy at mo, omg !


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

As someone else posted, if you look at a place where there are few Brits etc you should have more luck

I do not know where in spain you are but I understand that the office in Cadiz will deal with people without needing an online appointment. It is probably the only one in spain if it does and I have no idea why it is ‘in breach’ of the official instructions


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Juan C said:


> As someone else posted, if you look at a place where there are few Brits etc you should have more luck
> 
> I do not know where in spain you are but I understand that the office in Cadiz will deal with people without needing an online appointment. It is probably the only one in spain if it does and I have no idea why it is ‘in breach’ of the official instructions


Calafell in Catalonia, probably the seaside resort with fewest Brits in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> Calafell in Catalonia, probably the seaside resort with fewest Brits in Spain


Well, you probably can't do it in Calafel, it's a small place. The seaside place with fewest Brits is probably somewhere in the north, Santander, Bilbao, Oviedo...
Post the info you found about not having to have an NIE to complete a sale


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, you probably can't do it in Calafel, it's a small place. The seaside place with fewest Brits is probably somewhere in the north, Santander, Bilbao, Oviedo...
> Post the info you found about not having to have an NIE to complete a sale


LOL true, though this one not far behind 

sure:-

The common perception is that it is not possible to complete the purchase of a property in Spain without a NIE. This is not true as it is in deed possible to sign and complete the purchase without the said number. The Notary who drafts the deeds will warn the purchaser of his/her obligation to obtain the said number but completion will not be stopped. However, once the purchase has been completed, the purchaser will have 30 days to obtain the NIE and pay the transfer tax as no tax can be paid without a NIE in place. This 30 days window seems wide enough but the purchaser needs to bear in mind that obtaining a NIE is not as straightofroward as it looks and the procedure could take several days and sometimes weeks. In the meantime, the property will continue to be registered in the name of the previous owner. Furthermore, if the tax is not paid withing 30 days from completion, penalties will be applied to the tax due, increasing unneceasrily the tax liability.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

To obtain an NIE one needs:- 

To make an appointment online 

the completed EX15 (application form) 

a valid passport,

proof of having paid the fee

and a suitable reason for the application (e.g. to open a bank account, buying a property etc) 

And copies of documents

That applies equally to EU and non EU nationals

_See my post at No 6 re making appointment _


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

indeed Juan ...our Agent will be doing this "appointment arranging" on our behalf as has collected all info from us on our previous visit. hope she has more luck soon, though at least now know house purchase not in danger


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Here in Chiclana you can "just walk in" to the police station and get an NIE on the spot. This had been the subject of a thread in the last six months. 

This is a lovely area referred to as "Secret Spain" so why not get your NIE here and look around this beautiful part of Spain (the beaches are miles of golden sands) 

Davexf


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Dave. 

It was your earlier post that I referred to when I posted:- 

“I understand that the office in Cadiz will deal with people without needing an online appointment. It is probably the only one in spain if it does ............”


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Juan C said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> It was your earlier post that I referred to when I posted:-
> 
> “I understand that the office in Cadiz will deal with people without needing an online appointment. It is probably the only one in spain if it does ............”




just 1000 miles jaunt for us lol 

good for you!


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here in El Bierzo, just walk in.

Sadly we don't have the beaches. I'd imagine it's fairly easy-going on the Galician coast too though.

---
Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

UPDATE
so Viola just walked into Spanish consulate in London with EX15 kindly filled out by Spanish Agent and they said it cant be processed today but got an appointment for May 23.

Maybe just maybe we now get NIE by the tax deadline of 30 day after property purchase...but I suppose much rests with how busy thge Police in Spain are once they received documents "pre-processed" (I assume) by Consulate.

Spanish ways still all a bit of a cunundrum wrapped up in a mystery wrapped in a ....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> I do not know where in spain you are but I understand that the office in Cadiz will deal with people without needing an online appointment. It is probably the only one in spain if it does and I have no idea why it is ‘in breach’ of the official instructions


Not so. If you look, you'll see the Cita Previa is only available in selected provinces. Nothing to do with official instructions, they just haven't installed the required software yet. 

And it's not just the office in Cadiz city, but all the other offices in the province - Chiclana, Algeciras, Jerez ...

I wish people would check their facts before giving official-sounding advice on forums!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> UPDATE
> so Viola just walked into Spanish consulate in London with EX15 kindly filled out by Spanish Agent and they said it cant be processed today but got an appointment for May 23.
> 
> Maybe just maybe we now get NIE by the tax deadline of 30 day after property purchase...but I suppose much rests with how busy thge Police in Spain are once they received documents "pre-processed" (I assume) by Consulate.
> ...


Fingers crossed for you - given the fact that they won't want to lose a house sale at the last minute, I'm sure if there's a short delay in the proceedings it will still turn out fine.

That's another conundrum to get your head round! Things that you are told are impossible sometimes turn out to be possible via an alternative route ...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Fingers crossed for you - given the fact that they won't want to lose a house sale at the last minute, I'm sure if there's a short delay in the proceedings it will still turn out fine.
> 
> That's another conundrum to get your head round! Things that you are told are impossible sometimes turn out to be possible via an alternative route ...


 hahahaha brill !!! or should I say :behindsofa:


----------



## AlexNYC (Aug 2, 2017)

*NIE, and Real Estate Transfer of Title*

I think your best bet is to applu for your NIE at the Spanish Consulate in your country. That is how I've got mine, and it arrived via email. Therefore, it doesn't matter if you are not in the UK when the NIE arrives. You will have it in your email inbox.

YOU DON'T NEED YOUR NIE TO CLOSE IN YOUR PROPERTY. The reason for what you need your NIE is because you need to pay the Transfer Tax on the property you buy. You have 30 days to pay this tax. Talk to the "Notario" in Spain, or even better get a lawyer even when they tell you you don't need it. I would have saved a lot of aggravation if I had a lawyer; and I speak the language, natively.

Real estate agents are really bad in Spain; they are not regulated; they don't have licenses and everyone tells you different things. 

TWO IMPORTANT THINGS;

ONE:

You need to register with their tax authority to be able to pay the transfer tax. Go to a Finanzas Office (It can be anywhere in the autonomous community. You need to get your turn and they tell you to get it on line; but they ask you fo your taxpayer number, and because you have not register yet you can't; so therefore, you have to go in person. My advice is go to a pueblo. Just travel 30 minutes outside whatever city you are and find an office of Finanzas.

TWO AND V E R Y I M P O R T A N T 

If you are buying a property and the seller has a mortgage on the property.

DO NOT GO THROUGH the closing if the seller's bank is not present at the closing to receive the check and satisfy the mortgage. They will tell you that you can wire the money to the bank (which will cost you more that 200 euro) and that later the Notario will take care of that. They will tell you that is normal... that in Spain the bank never go to the closing. This is total BS. You will never get a clear title this way. You will get a property title on your name, with a lien for the previous owner's mortgage. Of course you don't owe this money, but should you want to sell the property, you can't. They told me... Don't worry... it goes away in 15 years!

So, don't think that because you have a Notario everything will be fine. 

Part of the problem is that during the last real estate crisis, banks got sold, so the bank that holds the mortgage now is not the original bank that wrote the mortgage, and seriously, this people don't care about going to sign that the mortgage was paid off!

I hope this helps and that nobody has to go through the months of talks and U$S2,000 that cost me to fix this problem. Remember... you are the one that brings the money to the table; therefore, you are in control.

Alex









andyviola said:


> Hi im in a terrible panic - we moving to spain in 3 weeks and estate agent said she could "arrange" nie and has tried to get appointment with police and they just say cant be done anything like that quickly.
> 
> Purchase must be made by june 5 or I lose deposit I paid (in theory).
> 
> ...


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

https://mynie.co.uk/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

